# Brisbane Brewday



## NickB (10/11/08)

Hi all,

Myself and Troydo will be having a brewday at my place, this coming Friday, November 14th, kicking off at around 9:30am, in Springfiled Lakes, S/W of Brisbane. Don't want this to turn into a case-swap sized gathering, but thought I'd post to see if anyone was interested in joining us! If all goes to plan we'll be brewing a double batch of RIS, and then aging until winter next year.

If there are any newbies out there keen to see just how this AG thing is done, PM me and I'll send you all the details!

Cheers


----------



## mossyrocks (10/11/08)

NickB,

Not wanting to hijack your thread, instead of creating another one, I'll be having an open brewday on Saturday 15th November if people cannot make yours.

Starting around the same time 09:30am.

If anyone is interested, please PM for details. I'm on the southside of Brisbane - Heritage Park - near Browns Plains.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (10/11/08)

No worries, was about to bump this anyhow!!!

Not holding out great hope that many people will have a Friday off, but we'll see. Don't forget sickies people.... ahem.

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (10/11/08)

NickB said:


> No worries, was about to bump this anyhow!!!
> 
> Not holding out great hope that many people will have a Friday off, but we'll see. Don't forget sickies people.... ahem.
> 
> Cheers


Maybe if I'm not brewing again  

PB


----------



## David Sinclair (10/11/08)

Newbie here , PM sent. Hopefully i'll learn how to do it right :beer: 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## NickB (10/11/08)

bump again, anyone else keen?

Cheers


----------



## kram (10/11/08)

I wouldn't trust anyone with a dodgy mill. hah!

I checked transinfo and i'd have to start bussing it at 7:30 to make it there. No way, 2 hours of BRISBANES public transport


----------



## NickB (10/11/08)

LOL, yeah the public transport out this way is a bitch!

Maybe next time though!!

Cheers


----------



## troydo (10/11/08)

If you want a lift kram i can give you one from indro/chapel hill area.....


----------



## NickB (12/11/08)

OK, so MK I of the recipe is as follows:

*13F-Stout-Imperial Stout*

45L pre-boil, 37L post-boil (18L x 2 into cubes)
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.072 SG
Expected OG: 1.088 SG
Expected FG: 1.021 SG
Expected ABV: 9.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 72.0 IBU	
Expected Color (using Morey): 41.9 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins

Grain Bill:
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 11.00 kg
German Munich Malt 2.200 kg
UK Chocolate Malt 0.500 kg
UK Roasted Barley 0.350 kg
UK Black Malt 0.140 kg

Hop Bill:
NZ Southern Cross 13.7 % 40 g 60 mins
NZ Green Bullet 11.0 % 30 g 60 mins
NZ Super Alpha 11.0 % 30 g 60 mins


We will both (myself and Troydo) use different yeast to ferment (I'm going with Wyeast 1028) and then age for approx 6 months in bottles. Should be a nice winter warmer all going to plan!

Any comments or suggestions on the recipe guys??

Cheers


----------



## kram (12/11/08)

I do 90 min boils for all beers, but I'd assume for a 'big beer' it's recommended?? I dunno.

I find out tomorrow if i'll be escorted to your place by the one and only Troydo

Assuming I can make it, I can bring some EKG along if you want some later additions.


----------



## NickB (12/11/08)

Hey, would love to do a 90 min boil but I'm pushing it with 45L in the 50L SS vessel as it is! We might even get a rolling boil if we're lucky! Maybe next time when I finally get my 60L pot from in storage in Hobart... Been giving me the shits not having it up here! Will be grabbing it at Xmas time when I'm down.

Not sure if we're keen on late hopping, but I don't mind either way! We'll see how we go I guess! Bring 'em along anyhow!

Would be great if you could make it mate, however your presence will make my 'spectacular bushy 'Tom Selleck' man-mo' look relatively pathetic....


----------



## NickB (12/11/08)

OK, we seem happy enough with the recipe - anyone have any input on this or should I 'lock it in' Eddie?

Cheers


----------



## Jim Botla (12/11/08)

I live not far from you Nick and would like to met up with you and a few other brewers,

and pickup a few brewing tips aswell . I'll have to take it a bit easy though I've got to work in the

afternoon.

Looking forward to it.

Cheers Jim


----------



## TidalPete (12/11/08)

NickB said:


> OK, we seem happy enough with the recipe - anyone have any input on this or should I 'lock it in' Eddie?
> 
> Cheers



Nick,

If you must just do the Lucy.

TP :beer:


----------



## NickB (12/11/08)

Jim Botla said:


> I live not far from you Nick and would like to met up with you and a few other brewers,
> 
> and pickup a few brewing tips aswell . I'll have to take it a bit easy though I've got to work in the
> 
> ...



Be good to have you along mate!

It's gonna be good fun I think! I'm pushing the limits batch size wise so it could be great, or go very wrong! Either way it'll be all good!

I'll PM everyone with my address and phone number tonight.

Cheers


----------



## David Sinclair (12/11/08)

Hey Nick, no worries about the urn, i'll bring it with me, my wife goes crazy for stouts, coppers stout her favourite, so i might be taking some notes on this. i've done a stout with cultured coppers yeast which turned out ok but lacked that big roasty punch in the face. looking to do another stout soon - good timing!


----------



## NickB (12/11/08)

Cool, I'm sure we'll save you a couple of bottles 

Hoping ours will be nice and roasty, but I'm tempted to up the roast just a bit. Sure we can all argue the pros and cons on Friday!!

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (12/11/08)

TidalPete said:


> Nick,
> 
> If you must just do the Lucy.
> 
> TP :beer:



You haven't the faintest what I mean do you Nick? :lol: 

PT :beer:


----------



## NickB (12/11/08)

LOL Pete, no I don't! I've been trying to think of a witty comeback to make me seem smart...but can't get blood from a stone...


----------



## TidalPete (12/11/08)

NickB said:


> LOL Pete, no I don't! I've been trying to think of a witty comeback to make me seem smart...but can't get blood from a stone.



It's really sad Nick.  
Was just reciting to the youngest grandchild a couple of days ago & on reading your post it all sprang to mind. :lol: 

"Lucy *Locket* (Post 13) lost her pocket, Peter Fisher found it".

How sad is that??? :lol: :lol: 

TP


----------



## NickB (12/11/08)

LOL Pete...

:chug:


----------



## kram (13/11/08)

Tomorrow!

I'll try and bottle some beers from the keg, like the Belgian at 7.2%. Good breakfast beer eh?


----------



## jlm (13/11/08)

Missed this thread...... Oh well, wrong time time of year to be dodging work anyway. Still got the big bag o' EKG in the freezer eh kram?


----------



## kram (13/11/08)

Oh yeah, tapped about 100gms of it so far. Waiting on the bulk buy to get the floor malted GP then it's English time!


----------



## benh82 (13/11/08)

G'day Nick,

I'm a springfield lakesian myself so would have loved to see what this AG thing is all about, but bloody work prohibits (why can't they pay me to drink beer????)

On saturday am going to be putting down my first brew for about six years.....geez, things have changed from when I was back in uni. I remember specifically putting the fermenter in the hottest place in the house, because I was putting the brew down a week or two before I drank myself dry, hence the urgency!

Will be putting down a (hopefully) tasty belgian ale, using a hallertau hops bag and saflager s23. All sourced from Tony at the Chapel Hill LHBS, whom I'm sure is sick of me asking questions! If absolutely nothing else, I hope I get something tasty enough to get me through christmas.

Ben


----------



## NickB (14/11/08)

Hey Ben,

Shame you can't make it tomorrow. A lot can be said for RDOs and sick days....

Anyway, I'll give you a yell next time I'm brewing (depends on work ATM) and you're more than welcome to pop around!

Oh, and if you do happen to find yourself with a 'terrible' cold tomorrow, PM me and I'll send you the address...or just follow your nose!

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (14/11/08)

Have a great day boys....I'm with you in spirit.... :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## winkle (14/11/08)

Any disasters as yet?


----------



## bonj (14/11/08)

They were having a bit of a stuck sparge when I left, but cutting the grain bed cleared it well enough. I've got some photos I'll put up after I've finished my lunch.


----------



## bonj (14/11/08)

Check out the *VERY* full mashtun


----------



## winkle (14/11/08)

Sure is full.
Didn't they want to borrow your old stand, Bonj  ?


----------



## bonj (14/11/08)

I offered, and it does fit a 3 ring burner perfectly, but they were all "BMW or nothing". Snobs!


----------



## bindi (14/11/08)

How did they drain from the Tun to the Kettle when the tun is on the deck?
Pump or lift it?


----------



## bonj (14/11/08)

We lifted it off the deck.


----------



## bonj (14/11/08)

Just got an SMS update. They did a second brew and are coming to the end of the second boil now.


----------



## David Sinclair (14/11/08)

Yep they decided to do a seconded smaller brew, using a fermenter full of second runnings - looked good too. I'll be interested to know hat the OG is for both brews.


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

Hey guys!

Well that was great fun! Thanks for everyone for taking the time to pop along, even if it was only for a short while! Great to meet some new people, and talk shit with some old ones! :beer: 

For the record, total brewday ran to about 8 hours. Troy and I each ended up with 16.5L of Imperial Stout Wort. We hit our mash temps almost perfectly (66.5C), and our sparge sat at around 78C too. We left the grain in the tun while we were boiling, and was funny to see the grainbed temp was still about 75C 2 hours later! Then we ran off another 30L and started the second boil. Pre-boil gravity was a massive 1.021! Guestimated the hops (20g Nothern Brewer @ 60, 20g EKG @ Flameout) and cubed 'er up. Should ferment nice and fast!

Looks like the OG for the stout ended up at 1.091, giving us around 76% efficiency!

I'll let you know on the second batch - popped a small post-boil sample to cool in the freezer and forgot about it.... <_< Will take the reading when it thaws.

I'll post up my photos when I get home from work tonight.

Cheers



Anyway, thanks again guys! Let's do it again sometime! :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (15/11/08)

Well done Lads,
Good to see the "young blokes" getting right into the social side of brewing, I would have loved to come, but I was at home doing an American Robust Porter and kegging 3 other beers. We are nearly neigbours now Nick.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

Indeed we are mate!

Would definitely love to catch up sometime and taste some of your tasty beers :icon_drool2: 

You heading along to BABBs this month? Last one for the year I believe, should be fun!

Cheers


----------



## bonj (15/11/08)

Unfortunately, the BABBs meeting this month clashes with another function, (and it was my turn to drive), so I won't be able to make it. Plus, it's only 2 days before the swap, so I'll see you all then anyway.


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

OK, time for some more pics!


Doughing in
View attachment 22572


The mash tun is full!
View attachment 22574


The Brewers - Kram, Bonj, Jim Botla, Jim's FIL, Beer4Us, Troydo, Me (taking photo!)
View attachment 22575



First runnings...loving the colour!
View attachment 22577


Sparging
View attachment 22578


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

Me "power mixing" in the sparge water - note the awesome '80's Police Chief' on the top lip
View attachment 22579


Mocha Hot Break
View attachment 22580


We have boil
View attachment 22581


Ummm...yep
View attachment 22582


The finished product - 16.5L each
View attachment 22583


Sparging the Partigyle batch
View attachment 22584


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

And just because, here's another one of Troy looking like a dick 
View attachment 22585



The partigyle batch ended up with 21L @ 1.032, so we should be getting a 3% Dark Mild...no idea what it's gonna be like though!!

Cheers


----------



## troydo (15/11/08)

Well i had a ball! what a great brew day! and yes i look like a dick cause i am one 

Cant wait for the next one! and cant wait to try the "dark mild"


wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

He he he, yeah, it was fun! I'll see if it's gonna ferment out in time for the swap...only issue will be the yeast. Need some Windsor or something!!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

Oops, forgot the 'Money Shot'

The FG!
View attachment 22586


1.091 when temp corrected!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (16/11/08)

Wish I were doing this again today instead of Stocktake at work!!


----------



## NickB (18/11/08)

BTW, whoever left the beers in my fridge, thanks! Both were very tasty 

Cheers!


----------



## kram (18/11/08)

Man your fridge was overloaded with beers/yeast slurry as it was!

Be good to do another brewday, very interesting to see another persons AG brew happen in front of me. The stuck sparge seemed effortless compared to my previous ones haha


----------



## NickB (18/11/08)

LOL, I must be doing something right, to (apparently) have such a fine crush, and (apparently) have a tiny, tiny braid, compared to yourself anyway! 

That being said, I usually don't have many issues with my regular grain bill. 14.1KG might have been pushing it just a touch!

When I get a stuck sparge, it's just a case of stir, recirc. and keep on going! Not sure how anyone else does it. Tun design/shape may have something to do with it though, but not 100% on that. I'll teach you about not giving a flying fark when it comes to sparging, if you teach me the mythical ways of water chemistry...Really would like to know the adjustments for the lighter coloured beers!

Hey, would love to have another day but think Troydo may have volunteered his place for the next... Maybe when he's in Europe? At least we know there will be beer on tap!!

Cheers


PS: Hope you rode the storm out OK yesterday. Was pretty mental up at Everton Park. Bloody Stocktake!!


----------



## kram (18/11/08)

Yeah storm was sweet here, lots of rain and thunder/lightning that shook the house. It made the little fella replicate the rumbling noises haha. Don't trust me on light beers, amber or over i'm cool. Anything under 10 EBC and it's dust storm time!

I'm up for a brewday at mine at some stage also, just to show how a sub $100 all electric all grain setup with a bucket of death works, wanna come around LC?

I was reading another forum after the brewday (can't remember which one) and someone did a RIS and dark mild partigyle, I need to find it again to see the results. Could be similar to yours.


----------



## Paul H (18/11/08)

NickB said:


> OK, time for some more pics!
> 
> 
> Doughing in
> View attachment 22572



Geez I think Kram got a headstart on Movember


----------



## winkle (15/12/08)

I'm brewing a Special Bitter this Saturday (20th) and possibly a Hefe, if anyone is interested in seeing how its done on a primative gravity fed system.


----------



## winkle (17/12/08)

Bump.
(sorry about the thread hijack)
Anyone keen for a brew day pre-Xmas? Probably kick off the first mash around 10am.


----------



## stillscottish (17/12/08)

Can you do me a favour?
You show me yours and I'll show you mine - crush, that is.

I'm curious to see how my present crush compares to others so can you keep a little bit aside and I'll bring in some from the brew I'm doing just now.

It's Batz's Weizen BTW :lol: :lol: 

Campbell


----------



## NickB (17/12/08)

Hmmm, why Sat? I'm working............. MIGHT pop in for a quick hello though. Heading down to Tas for Xmas on Monday. 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (17/12/08)

No probs Campbell


----------

